# Burlenson Sporting Co



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm thinking of ordering a new fly reel from this place, but have never dealt with them before...does anyone here have any experience ordering from them and if so, how was your experience?


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

If by "Burlenson" you are referring to Burleson Sporting of Montgomery, AL., I have ordered a couple of rods and an assortment of materials in the past. They are an established and well recognized mail order outfitter. While I am personally tied to Feather-Craft, Burleson is still quite respectable and a good reputable supplier.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Good company*

I ordered a TFO rod from him. Very good service.
He fishes in this area.


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Burleson in Montgomery is a very reputable firm...have ordered rods and other equipment from them and always had good service.

REELGOOD
Triton 218 Bay
150 Verado


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot gentlemen...will be placing my order today


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Bearsden is another kick ass place to order from. I have never been disappointed, and their customer service is awesome.


----------

